
Cheap tricks for high-performance Rust - O_H_E
https://deterministic.space/high-performance-rust.html
======
killercup
Author here. Please note that the "cheap" in the title refers to the effort
needed as well as how sophisticated the tricks are; benchmarking and
optimizing your algorithms is still super important! This was discussed quite
a bit on the Rust subreddit [1] when it was published.

[1]:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/fdbszu/cheap_tricks_f...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/fdbszu/cheap_tricks_for_highperformance_rust/)

~~~
eganjs
Perhaps "low cost" in the title would have made it clearer since "cheap" as a
word has a lot of connotations.

Language can be very hard to get right and I have struggled with this a lot
personally.

~~~
bebna
I prefer low effort.

------
rapsey
Cargo flamegraph is great.

------
DarthGhandi
What's a simple way to benchmark based on allocator?

